

The Cult of ZFS - radimm
http://www.smbitjournal.com/2014/05/the-cult-of-zfs/

======
feld
This article is garbage; the author gets many points blatantly wrong.

RAID5 = RAIDZ, RAID6 = RAIDZ2? No.

Absence of fscks replaced by scrubbing? No.

I would go on, but you can't fix this article.

